# 3pin und 4pin Lüfter Stecker und Buchse/ Pc Netzteil Stecker und Buchsen



## raychan (15. April 2011)

*3pin und 4pin Lüfter Stecker und Buchse/ Pc Netzteil Stecker und Buchsen*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Shop wo man günstig Stecker und Buchsen für 3pin / 4pin Lüfter, HDD Stromkabel zum selber bauen kaufen kann?

Und wie sie vielleicht Richtig heißen den ich finde garnix nicht einmal bei Conrad

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2011)

*AW: 3pin und 4pin Lüfter Stecker und Buchse/ Pc Netzteil Stecker und Buchsen*

Als, HDD-Stromkabel sind einfach nur Stromkabel   hast Du mal bei ebay geschaut? Da findet man ab und an Leute, die einfach nen Karton mit Molex, 3/4pin Kabeln+Adaptern verkaufen - is dann halt die Frage, ob da die passenden Kabellängen usw. dabei sind.

Ansonsten kenn ich auch nur Shops für fertige Adapter/Kabel. oder so was: PSA 60-STECKER - Steckersatz für Schaltnetzteil PSA 60-xx - Open Frame Netzteile bei Reichelt Elektronik


----------

